
A Software Pricing Primer - nreece
http://www.softwarepricing.com/readingroom/Articles/Prcg-Primer.cfm
======
kylec
Joel Spolsky wrote an interesting essay
([http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/CamelsandRubberDuckie...](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/CamelsandRubberDuckies.html))
that explored this issue without being able to come to a conclusion, though I
do agree with him that you should err on the side of greater volume and less
per-license because there's a hidden value in increased volume (word of mouth)
that can't be made up with fewer, more expensive licenses.

------
rgrieselhuber
Not a bad article. I've seen far too many companies underprice their software.

------
helveticaman
This article would be better if it had some numbers in it.

